# How do you de-chlorinate your water during changes?



## VinnySem

*How do you de-chlorinate your water during changes?*​
Add de-chlorinator to tank before adding new tap water1852.94%Add de-chlorinator to tank after adding new tap water38.82%Add de-chlorinator to tap water in a bucket, then add de-chlorinated water to tank1338.24%


----------



## VinnySem

How do you all de-chlorinate your water?

Does adding tap water directly to your tank without de-chlorinating first risk killing your bacterial colony?


----------



## Cich of it all

None of the above. I add dechlorinator into the stream of water as the tank is filling. So, "during" would be my answer.


----------



## Sierra255

Cich of it all said:


> None of the above. I add dechlorinator into the stream of water as the tank is filling. So, "during" would be my answer.


Same here. But back before I invested in a Python, I just added the correct amount of dechlorinater to the pitcher or bucket I was using prior to filling it with water. Dump in the tank, repeat as many times as is necessary.


----------



## vmayers

I would have to say during as well.


----------



## BlackShark11k

Depends on which tank. Little ones, i fill the buckets up and add de-chlor, then add it. In the big ones, i'll have to go with during, like most of the above.


----------



## Cich of it all

> Little ones, i fill the buckets up and add de-chlor, then add it.


oh yeah, me too


----------



## VinnySem

So, those of you that use Pythons, you add whatever dechlor directly into the tank as you are refilling?


----------



## Cich of it all

Yep!


----------



## bigfishferd

Cich of it all said:


> None of the above. I add dechlorinator into the stream of water as the tank is filling. So, "during" would be my answer.


Yep, me too.
____________________


----------



## iceblue

Cich of it all said:


> None of the above. I add dechlorinator into the stream of water as the tank is filling. So, "during" would be my answer.


Same for me.


----------



## fish_r_fun

Declorinator? the declorinator I bought from my Local ripoff shop is so hard for me to understand I just add a little bit right out of the bottle into the tank. bnothing has died yet so I guess its all good.


----------



## maddyfish

I voted before, but what i do is add half before and the rest during.


----------



## Cich of it all

fish_r_fun said:


> Declorinator? the declorinator I bought from my Local ripoff shop is so hard for me to understand


What product is it that is hard to understand?


----------



## Toby_H

I guess we should also consider how many tanks each person responding maintains... or at least how many total gallons...

For someone with a 55 gal tank or less... the bucket method seems fine... personally I have over 800 gallons of water in fish tanks... my arms would fall off!!!

I use a DIY python thingy and add dechlorinator during the filling process...

For my fry tanks I add it to the bucket first and then to the tank... I'm convinced this is an unnecessary step but even with this step I use less energy now to do a 35% water change on 800+ gallons of tanks than I used to doing a 125 gal tank with the bucket method...


----------



## the-bruce

When i do a water change i fill a bucket 3/4 full of cold tap water, then add boiling water (From a kettle) and mix to get the water up to room/tank temp, then add dechlorinator to the bucket...

I have a question adding freezing cold water to a tank (Folk that use Pythons), does that not stress the fish?

I've always been told to make sure the water you add is close to the tanks temp, so you dont stress the fish or is this just a myth?

Brucey


----------



## bigfishferd

You adjust the temp from the faucet, I get mine within a degree or two of the tank water. Its very easy and I've been doing it in this manner for many years.

______________


----------



## CSchmidt

Hello everyone,

Why should it matter as long as the water is room temperature and put the water conditioner in it will not make a difference. I have been doing this way for years. I add the water conditioner before adding water.

Have you been having problems with adding water conditioners to your tank? Does it make a difference when you add it? Where are you from? Just asking it might make a difference with water quality.

Thanks for your time.
Chris.


----------



## nick a

Same as most--i use the cloram-x powder and just sprinkle it into the stream of tap water coming in on most tanks-use a bucket and pre-treat for a few sensitive and fry tanks. Tap water directly out of the 'cold' tap only is fine during the summer in TX :lol:. But in the winter I adjust temp at the faucet.


----------



## chapman76

I use a python, but I also use Chloram-X (powder) so I have to mix it first. I mixed that up and dump it into the tank before adding the water. Done. Pretty easy. Add for the whole tank volume, not just what you're changing out.


----------



## Cich of it all

chapman76 said:


> Add for the whole tank volume, not just what you're changing out.


Really? That's the first time I've heard of that. Does anyone else do this? I wouldn't want to overdose the stuff and have it be harmful to the fish.


----------



## chapman76

Cich of it all said:


> chapman76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add for the whole tank volume, not just what you're changing out.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's the first time I've heard of that. Does anyone else do this? I wouldn't want to overdose the stuff and have it be harmful to the fish.
Click to expand...

It says to do it right on the instructions for the python to do this. If you adding the dechlor to the tank directly, always treat for the whole tank. If you're adding it to the buckets, just treat for that amount. Everyone I know who keeps fish does it this way.

That being said, if your chrlorine levels are low enough, you can do a 1/2 dose of the treatment, but that also means you know your PPM of chlorine in your water and most people don't.


----------



## Cich of it all

Wow, you learn something new every day. I've been just using the amount required for the water I add and have had no noticeable problems, but I'll start doing it that way from now on. Always better safe than sorry. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## nick a

> If you adding the dechlor to the tank directly, always treat for the whole tank. If you're adding it to the buckets, just treat for that amount


Ditto here as a good general rule!

I don't refill with a python --I've got a separate hose I use for filling & sprinkling the powder directly into the outflow from it's nozzle works fine.


----------



## LORDAQUATIC1

nick a said:


> Tap water directly out of the 'cold' tap only is fine during the summer in TX :lol:. But in the winter I adjust temp at the faucet.


same in florida. i treat the whole tank after.


----------



## 57chevygirl57

None of the above,
I have a cold sterile unit, 
I don't add anything,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
or remove anything


----------



## AU Chief

It occurrs to me that someone, somewhere has surely created some sort of attatchment for their python that releases a little bit of dechlorinator at a time into the stream of water. If they haven't they should. This would seem to be the best method.

I personally use the bucket method as I have no python. That's the next item on my supply list though.


----------



## BlackShark11k

AU Convicts said:


> It occurrs to me that someone, somewhere has surely created some sort of attatchment for their python that releases a little bit of dechlorinator at a time into the stream of water. If they haven't they should. This would seem to be the best method.
> 
> I personally use the bucket method as I have no python. That's the next item on my supply list though.


Yup, i've thought of that. A way you could do it is this-

there's a commercial for a bottle of flavoring you can attach to your water softener. It drops the flavoring out, and into the stream of water, creating flavored water. What you could do is fill that with aqua-safe, and adjust it to the right amount. Attach the python, put water in the tank, and your done. ( Don't forget to replace it with another bottle that has flavoring so somebody who wants a drink of water doesn't get sick from the chemicals :lol: )


----------



## Cich of it all

nick a said:


>
Click to expand...

Is that an old library card catalog? What a cool cabinet to have for parts drawers!


----------



## kerob1

I have well water so this does not apply.


----------



## justjenn

with a python you can adjust the water temp as it comes out of the faucet. Much easier to deal with than buckets, especially when you have more than one or two tanks! :thumb:


----------



## star rider

keep in mind that some places have seperate hot cold taps.

in the us most fawcett mfg now use centralized fawcets where you can simply turn on the hot or cold and adjust.

but even on those systems it is best to allow the taps to run and adjust as the hot cold source water has to clear the lines from the source to the tap.
a large house with the source far away will have standing water temp..

I use a python and use prime ..

sounds like some are using the dry form of prime??


----------



## justjenn

OK, I have never heard of this powder stuff. Is it better? I use Stress Coat, is that bad? About that device for a Python, I'm not the one, lol, but someone should really work on that! I have just dumped the SC into the end of the Python tube right before I started refilling, but I usually just add it during. Also, BTW, is that really true about teating for the whole volume of your tank with a Python?? Wow, have I been messing up! No issues because of it, but I'll definitly change my ways! :lol:


----------



## Toby_H

what kind of junky would have more than one or two tanks? that's just weird....


----------



## nick a

Yeah, Cich, that's from one of the librarys @ UT. It's great for keeping all my bits~n~pieces organized.
As far as the ? of how much conditioner to add after a WC--here's snippets on my thoughts from another forum:


different opinion said:


> I've never ever treated for full gallonage in a water change, only for the amount being replaced. I can't see how extra "dechlorinator/dechloraminator" would be beneficial.





me said:


> Always have followed this rule: If treating new water in a separate container--treat just that volume/If treating directly in the tank--treat for entire volume. I will continue to obstinately, stubbornly follow this methodology despite any facts or science or chemistry thrown my way--so nobody bother with any of that.
> 
> I will cling to it like a neanderthal man clutching the scant frozen remnants of the last woolly mammoth to walk the tundra, baring my sharpened teeth and growling menacingly at anyone who dares try to take my remnants (or my rule) away.
> 
> I will maintain this conceptual continuity while I dance, monkey-like, before the black monolith. Brandishing a large herbivore's femur, I will howl a challenge to the stars themselves to dare take my rule.
> "Aber beklecker nicht das sofa!", I'll shout in my most intense approximation of a Col. Clink voice.
> 
> I'll call upon Uncle Remus to redeem us should we falter from the tried ~n~true path of the rule. Lo!, as Aberroth delivered the melons unto the nomadish people of the desert shall thy deliver the rule unto the unwashed masses. Woe be it to thou thast breaketh the rule, lest ye might wander the desert melonless for all eternity.
> 
> Lungs bursting, as I dive for the rarest form of abolone shell, I stroke deeper for the final push into the stygian depths. I snag a beauty, kick off the bottom and rise towards the surface. Ah, I'm almost safe. I see the light of the rule above......
> 
> It was a dark and stormy night. The lightning illuminated the castle in ragged, pupil-collapsing flashes. As I approached, I could hear a wail like tormented lost souls as the winds swirled around the high turrets and through the open courtyard. The arc of the entry and the moss covered steps into it seemed a fetid maw intent on devouring me whole. With some trepidation, I entered the castle. Once past the threshold, the presence of evil was palpable. Squaring my shoulders, I strode forward resolutely. Suddenly, the master of the castle, Count Chloromine appeared out of the mist before me. As he reared back his head, sharp canines poised to pierce my neck, I pulled out the rule. "NOOOOO" he cried as he cowered at my feet........
> 
> I wish this work day would end so I could quit doing this BS and get on with FOTAS


----------

